# New album of Bach's Organ Music released



## emphazis (Dec 15, 2010)

I would like introduce a new recording for organ music lovers.

*Alexander Fiseisky - J.S. Bach: Fantasies for Organ *

iTunes link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/j-s-bach-fantasies-for-organ/id407572890?uo=4

Label: Oclassica 
Release date: December 01, 2010

Alexander Fiseisky has achieved strong international recognition and acclaim by
playing in over 30 countries. He has made something of a speciality of playing the complete works of Bach (in a cycle of 16 concerts) in 14 cities across the Former Soviet Union (once traveling 90,000 miles for one series) and a complete historical anthology of organ music (in 18 concerts) on several occasions, and an anthology of Russian music (in 2 concerts).
In 2000 Alexander Fiseisky performed complete organ works by J.S. Bach during a UNIQUE AND EXTRAORDINARY 19 HOURS event the Bach - Marathon which took place in St Margareta Basilica in Düsseldorf-Gerresheim in Germany.
He has participated in and been a feature artist in many festivals in Russia and worldwide. Being the official organ soloist of the Moscow State Philharmonic Society he has played with many orchestras, instrumentalists, and singers. Also a significant number of works (some dedicated to him) have been premiered by him.
Alexander Fiseisky give lectures and master classes at many prestigious institutes and festivals, and has been a juror of several international organ competitions, including twice at St Albans.
Alexander Fiseisky is also known as an author of a number of publications on organ music. He produced a scholastic edition of Russian organ music.
In 1996 in Britain he gave the opening recital of the Gesellschaft der Orgelfreunde annual summer congress in Sheffield City Hall, and gave major recitals at St Giles' Cathedral, Edinburgh, and York Minster, to great acclaim. He also gave a very special, and quite hilarious, children's recital at Dunblane Cathedral as a gift to the children, families, and town after their great tragedy of the massacre of their innocents. In early November 1996 he gave the UK première of Mirzoyev's Organ Symphony at Westminster Abbey, where he also recorded the work, and gave the USA première in Washington National Cathedral in May 1997. In July 1997 he played to half a million people at Fatima.
Oclassica, a European music company, holds exclusive digital rights for classical music recordings made in the past decade on the post-Soviet territory. Most of them had never been released.


----------

